# Babies and fry?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

When do fry become baby fish? Just wondered as my fry/babies now have the fish shape with all the fins and even some nice blue stripes.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on the fish and who your are speaking to. I think of fry becoming babies after the 2 week stage. Some say when they are freeswimming.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

fry is just the word for baby fish..


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok well its zebra danios so are they ever fry? They seem to be free swiming as soon as I have seen them. They just appear from the gravel.

I know fry is just baby fish but its the same with our babies. When do they go from embryos to babies? Not actually asking that question just stating that there is a difference and I wondered what that was for fish.


----------

